# The 14 Most Attractive Canadian Aeroplanes



## Loachman (18 May 2016)

https://hushkit.net/2015/12/22/the-14-most-attractive-canadian-aeroplanes/

And lots more good reading on this site.


----------



## Good2Golf (18 May 2016)

#2 - CC-106 Yukon:



> “Oh hello, this is the Canadian Airforce. We’d like a plane please.”
> 
> “What kind of plane?”
> 
> “A fucking boring one.”



:rofl:


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (18 May 2016)

For those who may wonder, the Vickers shipyard behind the Vickers Vedette was the Montreal yard where the design for the Saint-Laurent destroyers was created and which controlled the class production, even though they only built four of them, including Saint-Laurent herself, in Montreal.


----------



## expwor (18 May 2016)

A few not on the list but I would have put on
I would have included the DHC Buffalo, Canadair Argus, DHC Beaver and DHC Otter
Restrictions though with only 14 to put on the list

Tom


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (18 May 2016)

I don't know about the Yukon either, but I always thought that the old Canadair CP-107 Argus was good looking bird.


----------



## YZT580 (19 May 2016)

obviously a Vickers fan.  The Norseman should have been featured in that list along with the Argus.


----------



## Good2Golf (19 May 2016)

Certainly the Norseman ahead of the Velos! :nod:


----------



## Sub_Guy (19 May 2016)

The Argus!


----------



## observor 69 (19 May 2016)

I always thought this one was nice.
Then again that was back when we were stuck with the Argus.
Shiny new things attract.


----------

